# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Limfocyty wyższe

## Slonko22

Witam.  Trzy tygodnie temu robiłam badanie krwi, wyszły lekko podwyższone limfocyty, 44% przy normie 40%. Po 3 tygodniach podskoczyly jeszcze wyżej, 54%. Dodam, iż leczenie się ginekologiczne (dysponują, ostatnio grzybica) Reszta wyników w normie.Dziekuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukaj lepiej na innym forum medyczcznym

----------

